# Egghaulers



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone seen these? They're news to me, but maybe not to others...

http://egghaulers.com



They look like a HLW product to me, with the same side posts and undercarriage as the mini gondolas. They'd be easy enough to 3D print, I'd think... if someone had a printer and was inclined that way.

I think it would be pretty neat to have a string of these to pull behind an eggliner... maybe with wrapped presents behind a Christmas eggliner, a set of snow globes behind the snowflake one, etc.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

They were introduced four years ago:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/24-product-reviews/19408-egg-haulers-why-mysterious-price.html

Considering the egghaulers webpage has not been updated at all in the past 4 years, its probably safe to say the product line was never actually produced.

Probably because Aristocraft went out of business, and Eggliners are no longer being produced.

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Er wasn't that about the time Eggliners stopped production?
Hard to get excited about supporting a DEAD item.
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, if you read a bit, you will see that Jon DeKeles, of LSOL fame/infamy made the site, owns the site, and there's no way to order them.

I don't think they ever went into production.

Jon lives near Devon, maybe he can drop by? 

Greg


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Ah... it's all becoming clear. Four years ago I was just thinking about G-scale, so I missed out on missing out on these 

I still think it would be an interesting 3D printing project.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If I remember correctly, there were prices published at one time and they weren't cheap.

But for US production in limited quantities, it was to be expected.

Funny the web site is still up.

Greg


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd be tempted to 3D print one, if I knew the dimensions. Anyone got plans? Even a sketch??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dick, you may not remember the LSOL days, but the last thing you want to do is to copy something he made.... can you spell lawsuit?

The concept is simple, oval gondolas. I'm sure you could find a similar shape in a cooking store.

Greg


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Dick Friedman said:


> I'd be tempted to 3D print one, if I knew the dimensions. Anyone got plans? Even a sketch??


Couldn't you just copy the dimensions of an egg liner (for the oval) and then add the sides?

I cut out a piece of acrylic to those dimensions because I had the same idea... but I'm not home at the moment to find them. I have a couple HLW flatbeds that I hacked up for another project to borrow the bolsters from, and I was going to have my nephew 3D print the sides... But I haven't drawn those yet.

D


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Be easy to cast, once you made a master.


----------



## Peter Eaton (Mar 11, 2015)

Was thinking about making a manure spreader to haul behind my Oval Office eggliner. Peter


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

way things are going you should probably use a 50 foot gondola, you may need a lot of manure!

greg


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"_...Hard to get excited about supporting a DEAD item.._."

So when production stopped on the eggliner ... accessories for existing units were no longer necessary and the eggliner(s) sent off to the landfills worldwide ? 
ehhhh !?


Or in the case of our now discontinued TVs (and other consumer products) ... electronics manufacturers stupidly still make accessories for them ! 



As recently mentioned on another forum, he did have his forecast product trademarked. Too bad it did not (seemingly) make it onto shortline rwys. 


imho, Jon likely got skewered by a unreliable/shady pacific rim manufacturer !?



doug c


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Well Doug,

Production on the eggliner hasn't really stopped.
Bachmann is just a little slow getting off the ground.

I think the idea of the egghaulers was pretty neat.
But the ads and the video I saw left me rather cold because the egghaulers couldn't have been more plain - brown and white or light beige if I remember.

What makes the eggliners so "lovable" are the colourful desugns

Knut


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy to make something like that and cast how many you want.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have any eggliners, but I think they are cute. If I ran "cute" trains I'd design one to haul EGGS! Might be able to fit 6 in one car that size... Paint little faces on them. Make a great Easter layout.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...._But the ads and the video I saw left me rather cold because the egghaulers couldn't have been more plain - brown and white or light beige if I remember..._"

Shucks, that can be said about all Undecorated rolling stock !


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Remember that the egghaulers were NOT made by Aristo/Sanda Kan/Aristo, but were an idea that got some limited production from the ex-LSOL owner.

Greg


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone come up with anything similar to the egghauler concept now that the Bachmann Eggliners are readily available? It would be nice to have two or three of these or even a couple coaches to trail along and make a short train.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks;

Seems to me that it would not be that hard to make Egg-Haulers if you want them badly enough. Start with a Hartland Locomotive Works 15000 Make & Take flatcar kit. Add metal wheels and couplers of choice. Next either form some styrene into an oval shape (using a wooden master) OR check the craft stores around Easter time for clear egg-shaped Easter egg tree ornament blanks. Should be able to get two Egg-Hauler bodies from one ornament blank. Just guessing, but I think the biggest expense will be couplers and metal wheels. The results may not look as polished as some would like, but I think the project is quite do-able.

Just my $0.02,
David Meashey

P. S. The little HLW Make & Take kits are limited only by one's imagination.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Too bad this bit the dust:










Owned by lysol...

Greg 898


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Too bad this bit the dust:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure looks like a 3D print project to me!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I am currently investigating possible items to use for a body, so that I can "put my money where my mouth is" regarding my post above. The HLW 15000 Make & Take flat car kit will definitely work for a chassis. I saw some plastic ballcock type toilet floats that were intriguing. They have a fluted finish that would match the fluting on the Eggliner pretty well, but they are round and about 5 inches in diameter. Still brainstorming.

If I can get a reasonable item for a carbody, I will go ahead an build them with step-by-step photos.

Stay tuned,
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

some of them were actually manufactured, but at a very high cost.

Greg 895


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dave Meashey said:


> I am currently investigating possible items to use for a body, so that I can "put my money where my mouth is" regarding my post above. The HLW 15000 Make & Take flat car kit will definitely work for a chassis. I saw some plastic ballcock type toilet floats that were intriguing. They have a fluted finish that would match the fluting on the Eggliner pretty well, but they are round and about 5 inches in diameter. Still brainstorming.
> 
> If I can get a reasonable item for a carbody, I will go ahead an build them with step-by-step photos.
> 
> ...




David, For the Easter bunny theme, check candy stores for oval boxes, could add flavor! Might be campy enough as is.

John


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Soap dishes on a small flat car anyone??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Whole thread on them in 2011, 6 years ago..

http://forums.mylargescale.com/24-product-reviews/19408-egg-haulers-why-mysterious-price-2.html

Greg 885


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Soap dishes on a small flat car anyone??


That does raise the question of whether a 2017 "Egghauler" needs to be the same exact shape as a 2011 Egghauler. Soap dishes often have an insert to hold the soap in an external smooth bowl. Just need to find one approx the right oval to match the Eggliner.
Like this one:
https://www.amazon.com/Ikeas-LOSJÖN-Soap-white-yellow/dp/B00EFYFANO










_Woah . . I just hit 'copy image' over on Amazon, and then did a 'paste' (ctrl-v) here. It worked!!_


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

If anyone is contemplating doing anything commercial with this, it should be noted that Jon has a registered trademark of the name:
http://www.trademarkia.com/egghaulers-85261461.html

I also wondered why Jon hasn't commented in this thread.
His website www.eggliners.com is still active but just brings up a blank page.
Is Jon even still involved with G-scale trains somehow?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

So we wait tell next year to see if he renews it.
richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah, sounds like gone... the domain expires in about a year also.

you could make and sell egghawlers though 

Greg 883


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Totalwrecker said:


> David, For the Easter bunny theme, check candy stores for oval boxes, could add flavor! Might be campy enough as is.
> 
> John










Fancy Shmancy


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John;

Thanks for the ideas. I am working today and was on a day trip yesterday, so had to set the project aside. Right now my schedule looks like I won't be able to do any looking before next week, but I will keep with it whenever I have a chance.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Hobby lobby has small oval wood plaques, 5" x 7", @ $2.99ea. It wouldn't take a lot of work to get some thin veneer for the sides and create a gondola


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What is maybe needed is an image of the shape of the actual Eggliner, so we know what kind/size of oval it is.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a quick note to say that while 5 inches may be doable, the actual large scale freight cars I measured were closer to a 4 inch width. I am personally shying away from 5 inch width.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

*Egghauler from Eggliner*



Pete Thornton said:


> What is maybe needed is an image of the shape of the actual Eggliner, so we know what kind/size of oval it is.


Pete - when Jon came out with the Egghauler idea I made one from an unneeded Eggliner body (I scavenged many Eggliners for their power block for Mr. Rogers Trolley and other projects so I have a number of bodies)

See the photos on my web page here

http://www.trainelectronics.com/egghauler/

for dimensions

dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All depends if you want 1:29 egghaulers or 1:24 or 1:20.3 .... remember rivets count!

Ha ha.

Greg 879


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

NAH! Rivets don't count... though I do believe when I went to put some in, they tended to multiply!

Yuk yuk


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It can be difficult being a Ribbet counter:










Greg 876


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> See the photos on my web page here


Neat stuff. Do you have enough bodies so we can all have an Egghawler ? 




Greg Elmassian said:


> All depends if you want 1:29 egghaulers or 1:24 or 1:20.3 .... remember rivets count!
> 
> Greg 879


Actually, I think you want them to match the existing eggliners, so the scale doesn't matter. They just need to be 6.75" x 4.25".


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I wonder if molds were ever made of Jon DeK's stuff?

Greg


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> Neat stuff. Do you have enough bodies so we can all have an Egghawler ?


Pete - let me check through what I have here and at Children's - stay tuned

dave


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

WHAT? Reported.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Really stupid spammer, did not notice that no link got into the post.

If I'm going to respond to spam, at least it would be a smart one. 

Greg 867


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy! I'm really getting old. I can remember when Spam was this really good tasting, but VERY salty, canned pork product. My wife won't let me eat it, but sometimes she goes away and leaves me to my own devices. (Ya didn't hear it from me!)

Anyway, I hate that it has gone from being delicious (but bad for your heart) stuff, to being electronic manure pandered over the web by people who should all be put on an island that gets flooded at least twice a year!!

OK, rant over,
David Meashey


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Spam is still a tasty pork product! But, alas, I too am having to go light with it. BUT... you should find the time to visit the Spam Museum in Austin, MN! I have not been to the new museum yet, but the old one was a hoot! Told the story of Spam. I especially liked the WW-II exhibits about Spam and what the soldiers thought of it.

Hormel Foods, Inc. has "embraced" the usurpation of the name (would not do any good to fight it, so why not celebrate it!). They even had a display playing homage to the Monty Python skit.

When done with the museum tour, visit the Spam store where you can buy all sorts of SPAM branded products... from golf tees and balls, to sweatshirts and caps, to cups and mugs, to keyfobs, mouse pads, pencils and pens, to whistles and breath mints, to hotpads to bar-b-que aprons, as well as several flavours of canned Spam that you may not have ever seen before! (I think it was "Pepper Spam" that sells extremely well in Hawaii!)

Now that I have been SPAM about Spam... back to your regularly scheduled thread about... ummm... what was this thread about?.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

From Spam the canned meat, to Vikings on Monty Python, to spam the internet nusiance:

http://www.templetons.com/brad/spamterm.html


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Step #2 in the list above, from 1970:


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> Neat stuff. Do you have enough bodies so we can all have an Egghawler ?


Pete - I have two bodies right now that are looking for a home - one is Atlantic Coast Line (purple with yellow trim) and one is PRR (dark red with black & silver)

Drop me an email ([email protected]) if you are interested.

dave


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave - I am up to my eyebrows in a move to a smaller home, so I am not buying any trains for months! I'm sure someone else will want them as a small Eggliner train.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Folks;

The first part of my search is over. I had remembered seeing oval shaped boxes made from heavy card stock at a craft store. They are probably intended for some kind of modge-podge project. I found these at JoAnne's, but Michael's, A. C. Moore, and Hobby Lobby may also stock them from time to time.









They will look better once painted, and the grab irons and brake wheels are added. At 4 3/4 inches long by 3 1/4 inches wide by 2 inches deep, they are a bit on the small side, At least they will not overpower the "locomotive."

Now I need some HLW shorty flat cars kits. I already have wheels and couplers.

Have fun,
David Meashey

P. S. Just ordered the HLW 15000 Mini Flat kits from Reindeer Pass.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I had forgotten about those! Nice find. They do come in many different sizes, though I think you probably found the best fit for the purpose.

You could make them slightly larger by wrapping them in a singled sided corrugated cardboard.

Should make excellent cars to tow.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper;

I figure I'll build up the boxes now, and save the lids for later. The lids could make a nice "one board"
supply gondola.

Regards,
David Meashey

P.S. The HLW Mini flat car kits arrived today. The oval box fits nicely on the deck. I need to do the chassis assembly, find paint, and a few detail parts. Hope to be ready for photos in about two weeks. These cars will have minimal detail, and will have a secular Easter theme (chicks and bunnies). Their pastel colors should look nice while being pulled by the ACL (light purple) Eggliner. Since "EggHauler" is copyrighted, I have decided to call my cars "Egg-GOs."


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All;

I now have bought the paint, found grab irons, found brake wheels + staffs (they are a bit short but should look OK on a whimsical fantasy car), located suitable stirrup steps, and created the graphics (using Word). Once I get some fresh rubber cement, I should be ready to start assembly. I was going to put this as a P. P. S. to my last post, but the forum software does not recognize that as a new item.

As mentioned above, I have decided to avoid the copyright issues by calling my cars "Egg-GOs." I will try to take photos at various steps as a guide for others. It seems fairly straightforward to me, but could be "Greek" to the next modeler. I won't spend a lot of time describing the HLW Mini flat car kits, as they have their own instructions. Depending upon our local weather, I hope to start spray painting this coming Tuesday or Wednesday.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone;

Well, our weather has been uncooperative recently for obvious reasons – too wet. (I have to use the patio as a “spray booth,” as there is no good place inside the house.) I am not really complaining, as the wet weather excused me from having to water the grass we planted this spring (& more seed will go down in September). So I have decided to use my time to build the chassis instead.

The first chassis is almost finished. This is good, as the second one will come together more quickly since the “trial & error” part of the assembly is almost over. (I did not use the stock wheels or couplers.) I am somewhat bemused by the fact that both of my HLW Mini flat car kits contained 24 stakes, even though there are only six stake pockets on the deck. I also learned why the Minis do not have stirrup steps. All the detail steps I have seen need two places to secure the mounting pins. The HLW Mini kits only have a corner post. I decided to only mount stirrup steps on the brake wheel end, and you can see the provision I have made in the attached photo. I actually have a sealed, unopened bottle of Floquil Tuscan (liquid gold now) to paint the extra beams. The brake wheel is still not glued, as I may still have to place the car on its back to add certain items. Well, that is it for now.









Have fun,
David Meashey

P.S. Not sure why the thumbnail did not stick the first time. Trying again.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Love to see the picture...

Greg - 816


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

scottychaos said:


> step #2 in the list above, from 1970:
> 
> https://youtu.be/anwy2mpt5re


ha!!! :d


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Video link you posted is no good... always good to check your post if you put in a link.


But here is a link that works:







Greg - 805​


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, whaddya know. The DeKeles finally made it/them:



> It has been a long 6 years, but it looks like we are going to take a stab at 3D printing some EggHaulers for sale.












http://egghaulers.com/


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Is it safe to say the couplers will mount to the bottom of the deck?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I wondered what happened to Jon ever since I came across the Garden Trains Youtube channel a few days ago.
I assume that's his.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And he has several sites that sell stuff:

https://kadeecouplers.com/ is his too... besides egghaulers.com

These can be a little pricey if you want metal wheels and kadees:










Greg - 150


----------

